# best rubiks cube stand ever



## cannon4747 (Oct 23, 2011)

this video came up in my subscriptions on youtube today and i thought it would be the coolest stand ever!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 23, 2011)

> NOTE: This device doesnt float any object. *You have to place the special magnetic disc that comes with the unit, inside of the objects you want to float.*



But still would be cool...


----------



## RaresB (Oct 23, 2011)

damn where can i buy one


----------



## 4. (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmmm... what would happen if you placed a cube on top of the disc?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> damn where can i buy one


 
http://www.amazon.com/Fascinations-...SW0E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319411622&sr=8-1

Usually $99 usd, but u can get it for 82 usd...


----------



## cubernya (Oct 24, 2011)

It's not the best any more


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 24, 2011)

It even shows how to use the Rubik's cube with the stand at 1:38. looks epic, but way to much money for a stand....


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 24, 2011)

That's so cool!


----------



## RaresB (Oct 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Fascinations-...SW0E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319411622&sr=8-1
> 
> Usually $99 usd, but u can get it for 82 usd...


 
bought one, cant wait to get it


----------



## AndyK (Oct 24, 2011)

Wooooooooaaaaaaaahhh, that is so awesome! I'm gonna have to get one.

_"To float the rubiks cube, I had to drill out a hole in the cube big enough for the disc to fit in. I felt really bad destroying a rubiks cube but I thought the final result was worth it."_


----------



## Vinny (Oct 24, 2011)

Couldn't you just put the cube on top of the disc?


----------

